# Alcohol



## Xitheon (Aug 1, 2022)

How do I stop drinking alcohol?

It's ruining my physical and mental health.

I'll go into more detail if needed but I don't know how to stop and I'm freaked out.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2022)

Unfortunately I can't view the video since it's disabled in my country.

Having good support is very helpful, I recommend doing some research into local support groups in your area. Alternatively you can try finding one online.

I also recommend just being around people as much as you can, be it in person or online. It'll help hold you accountable. Let the people around you (your friends and family) know that you're trying to stop drinking.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 1, 2022)

Eh, the first thing you should do is talk to your physician about quitting; their advice is going to be better than anything you hear here.

That said, if they tell you can quit on your own, you need to gradually drink less and NOT suddenly cut yourself off; I know a few people who tried to do that and wound in the hospital.

It's easier to quit through a support group, though.

First though, you need to be certain you really want to quit, then commit.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2022)

If you're able to ask your family to monitor your intake that will definitely help! Have them limit your access/tell them to not buy as much (if any at all).

Whatever path you choose to take just remember it's not going to be easy and don't fault yourself for 'fucking it up'. Cry it out and keep getting back up after. No one expects it to go right on the first, second or third time. It's going to take time to reverse the behavior. 

You've got this!


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 1, 2022)

Please note that acute withdrawals from alcohol and benzodiazepines lower the seizure threshold significantly and can cause death or severe brain damage from said seizures.

As a former addict and a pharmacologist — I’d strongly suggest not asking these things here and instead go to a clinic to work with a professional. People here aren’t going to have the adequate knowledge to give advice and often times, when it comes to drugs, that is extremely dangerous.

I wish you luck on your journey to sobriety. It is not easy but it is 100% worth it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 1, 2022)

Just to be clear, DON'T suddenly just quit drinking. I might not have been clear on that before, so I'm repeating it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 1, 2022)

You can try taking kudzu root.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 4, 2022)

Update: I actually haven't had a drink since I posted this thread. 

I'm worried because I know it's bad to go cold turkey but I'm scared that if I have even only one drink I'll go back to boozing all the time. I'm not experiencing any obvious withdrawal symptoms but I slept all day yesterday and I'm not sure if that was due to a change in my brain chemistry.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 4, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Update: I actually haven't had a drink since I posted this thread.
> 
> I'm worried because I know it's bad to go cold turkey but I'm scared that if I have even only one drink I'll go back to boozing all the time. I'm not experiencing any obvious withdrawal symptoms but I slept all day yesterday and I'm not sure if that was due to a change in my brain chemistry.


I'm not a doctor, but based on experience with friends, if you're not experiencing heavy symptoms by now and it's been a day ... you're probably in the clear for withdrawal. (Though for anybody reading this, don't go cold turkey quitting alcohol; it'll be rough and it can land you in the hospital.)

But since you aren't drinking and have no withdrawal symptoms besides possibly a little drowsiness ... now is a good time to stay off the sauce and avoid situations wwhereyou might be tempted to drink. It could help to find a non-alcoholic drink you like to replace the action of drinking. Also, consider joining a support group as well since they'll help you with concerns and staying on the wagon.


----------

